# Doggy Dooley .. outdoor dog waste bin ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

www.doggiedooley.com

Any body here use one of these? Am getting tired of the scoop the poop into the garbage bag and taking it to the curb scenario, especially now since spring is right around the corner here.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Your soil has to drain really well Geoff. If you've got clay or sandstone, It won't work.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> www.doggiedooley.com
> 
> Any body here use one of these? Am getting tired of the scoop the poop into the garbage bag and taking it to the curb scenario, especially now since spring is right around the corner here.


Isn't it still covered in snow where you can't see it?  I always like that, the snow covers up the yard landmines and makes it look nice and clean - until it melts.

I don't know about those things, I think it would get expensive having to put the enzymes in it to break the dog shit down, but that's me. I'm stuck with a shovel and a rake for now.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I used one a few years ago. It worked really well for about 7 months out of the year. It does not break down the waste in cold months because the enzymes that you have to add don't work when it's cold.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we have one in our yard- works fine, of course we are in Fla.-I dug the hole really deep, deeper than required- use the enzyme stuff with lots of water from the hose- does fine- using it for 4 of our dogs.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Which sizes do you guys and gals use? My soil is a loamy type soil so it should work as per the directions. Will the large one support spring clean up or does the crap still need to go to the curb?


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

If you have the right siol it will handle whatever your hole will hold, so dig a really deep hole if you need it to handle large amounts. You will also need to add more enzymes and water. Probably best to do it in stages rather than filling it up all in one day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> www.doggiedooley.com
> 
> Any body here use one of these? Am getting tired of the scoop the poop into the garbage bag and taking it to the curb scenario, especially now since spring is right around the corner here.


 
Soil is key, but that enzyme in my opinion doesn't work for crap! LOL well, you know what I mean. I tried boiling water, regular, double the dose, etc. SHIT STILL THERE! I had the xtra large one for 4 dogs and needless to say 2 months later I filled it in with soil and began putting poop in a SS can and once a week goes out to the landfill. Geoff save your money!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

This seems like the answer..

http://www.amazon.com/Doggie-Doo-Drain-Waste-Attachment/dp/B0020N940C

its just a opening to your sewer cleanout.
Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

NICE!!!! Great find Jeff! I've thought of that and may have a solution in that I have access to sewer clean out in the front yard. Gotta talk to the plumber and see what is feasable.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

You can make your own by driling holes in a 5 gallon bucket you can get at any supply store for less than 5 buck or any returant for FREE just make sure you get the lid I saw a kennel once that the man made a wash off drain slop and it washed down into a 55 gallon barrel he had done the same way. The 5 gallon bucket is less digging


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

probably another waste of money, but curious if anyone has used any of these products.

http://www.bokashicycle.com/


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

was working with an akita to check their dog at home; owners are two docs...when i went to their house they showed me what they do with their dog crap.... scooped it up and tossed into what looked like a 3-4 gal stainless hibachi pot.... closed the top turned it on and a few hours later crap is converted to odorless charcoal....cost about 60,000¥ but said half the cost was covered by their prefecture since it was considered an "ecological/environmental" product. looked like quality manufacturing; made in japan...i'm gonna look into it further..... asked if i could try some charcoal out this BBQ season  never thot there was such a small scale item like this for consumer use ... anything like this being sold/used in the states ??


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting for this to hit the markets...

http://www.vapoorizer.com/infommercial_qthi.html


----------

